# RIP Bebe?



## conure12 (Nov 28, 2007)

Bebe was the second bird ive gotten and he was my First bird's best friend. he would always follow her around every day because he is so young. He would always tryed to protect her because when i reached over to touch her he would always bite my finger off...
Now with him gone, the female bird is really depressed and always screams when i am not playing with it because it doesnt have anyone else to play with. everybody in the family is sad that bebe past away for no apparent reason. He just got sick that one morning 11/27/08 and end up dieing later in the evening. He died in my hands. we gave him a Funeral


----------



## smart275 (Oct 4, 2007)

R.i.p. Bebe


----------



## pebbles (Jul 12, 2006)

r.i.p


----------



## ANT (Nov 11, 2007)

R.i.p


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------



## corns are cool (Jan 7, 2007)

r.i.p bebe sorry about your loss


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

so sorry to hear this. hope you, your family and the other bird areall ok. 

R.I.P bebe

lee


----------



## Corny-Dawny (Jun 10, 2007)

Sorry for your loss. poor Bebe bless.


----------



## badboiboom (Oct 22, 2007)

RIP
what kind of bird?


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Sorry to hear of your bird, you may wish to edit your post sot hatt he date is for this year, not next though in case some people think you are messing about 

R.I.P


----------



## Drummerkid (Sep 24, 2007)

R.I.P Bebe


----------



## mleadley (Oct 1, 2007)

Sorry to hear that !!!


----------



## cupcake.1978 (Aug 14, 2007)

R.I.P. Bebe


----------

